# Are PB Profiles Viewable to Non-Members



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 23, 2014)

I am wondering if our PB profiles are viewable to non-members or if their are privacy settings that limit or allow said viewing.

EDIT: I found the settings for this.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 23, 2014)

This is perhaps a good reminder to all PB members to review that, under Settings > Profile Privacy.


----------

